# Rheem quality



## hillustrationmedia (2 mo ago)

I'm looking for some help. We need a new gas furnace and AC system. We have a Trane that barely made it to 15 years. We have quotes for a Rheem RA16 and a A-IC-4B2BA Carrier - 3.0 Ton 14 SEER 90-95 AFUE Gas Heat Split System.

The price and warranty coverage are better on the Rheem, but I don't know much about them. Seems like several people I've talked to think Carrier is a better brand, but I've seen opinions both ways. Can anyone give me some thoughts based on professional experience? Thanks.


----------

